# Rescued Feral help!



## taranama (Sep 19, 2010)

So last september we rescued a little feral kitten, to make a long story short, Mommy was outside, we started feeding her, 3 little kittens appeared about 2 months later, one was not getting any food, snuggle time with mommy etc. so we rescued her. She still gets to see her brother, sister and CatMom outside the back door and plays with them through the glass. I haven't let her out since we got her because I'm afraid they'll turn on her if she's right there, and there's no glass between them.

We had such an easy time taming her, letting her get used to us, playing with her, it only took us about 2 weeks until we could call her and she'd come running! We treat her like our little daughter.. she even has her own bedroom! Now Brucie is about 6 months old and is definately queen of the castle! Since she came in she's always prefered me over her Daddy, because he travels a lot and I'm always home, but when he's here, she seems to make sure she spends some time with Daddy!

In the past 2-3 weeks however she's been SO moody. She never wants cuddles, she's started climbing curtains etc., she hates being petted. I'm just wondering if this is normal? Is she just going through her teenage phase of 'don't touch me! don't look at me! I hate you!'? we're getting her neutered in a couple of months, I want her to be about 9 months to a year old before she's fixed. 

If you have any help/advice we'd really REALLY appreciate it! (and i'm sure Brucie would too, even though as I type this i'm getting the evilest eyes ever!! IT'S LIKE SHE KNOWS I'M TALKING ABOUT HER!!!!!)


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Why are you waiting until she's 9 mos. to get Brucie spayed?? She can be spayed now. Yes, she's at the age when she's entering those bratty teenage months.....which could last until she's around 12 mos. Some females come into heat as early as 5 mos., so it's likely hormones upsetting her now as well. Do not allow her to go outside, or you may have a pregnant cat to deal with. Also a lot of kitties her age are just too busy and want to play all the time to be cuddly and really like rough playing. Another kitty would help with that.


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

Id definitely get her spayed now. Heats are no fun for cats, and can cause problems. There really isnt any reason to leave it any later unless she is very small, and even then as long as she is over 2lbs it should be fine.

My vet doesnt neuter until 6 months. My boy hits 6 months tomorrow, and he is going. he has recently started being very possessive with toys and growls at my other kitten when he has them. He is still very affectionate and snuggles and grooms him, but I can only see the negative behaviour getting worse if I leave it any longer.

So yes, in a nutshell, spay asap and do not even consider letting her outside til you do.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I too would have her spayed as soon as possible. Cats have no rules relating to incest and she will mate with her brother if he's outside (or any other male cats around). So, if she goes into heat and is not spayed, you will also have to deal with her banging against the glass door to get outside, and you will have a very difficult time keeping her inside.


----------



## Emma32 (Jan 22, 2011)

I agree with the above posts, get her spayed asap. If she goes into heat, it will not be fun for either of you.


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you for taking her in and giving her a good loving home. Sounds like she's living the good life now.


----------



## taranama (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks guys. She is a very small cat, I couldn't guess her wieght but definately over 2lbs! I should have mentioned before I live in Ireland and my Vet said he doesn't neuter/spay kittens until they're at least 9 months old. I did some research and they only wait until they are fully formed, so maybe my Vet is just being cautious? 

Sadly her mother isn't anywhere near tame enough to get her spayed and she looks like she's about to drop another litter any day. I can forsee Brucie having a little brother or sister to play with in a few weeks.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I suspect your vet is being overly cautious. I also think your cat's hormones might be causing her current behavior. Both my girls were spayed young (Muffs was 10 weeks while Abby was 4 months, although Abby is tiny). I never had any sort of "teenage" phase with them. Their behavior was relatively constant, although they tended to get a little less active as they got a little older.

I know in the UK most vets tend to spay later than in North America, although the norm even in the UK is six months. My daughter lives in the UK (just outside of London) and she had her male cat neutered at around 5 months. To wait until 9 months seems odd, since your kitten will likely go into heat between then and now...and that won't be fun for either her or you!


----------

